# Can't start Privoxy on Firefox Tor/Vidalia



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

I am on Windows 7 with the Tor/Vidalia proxy package. After downloading Privoxy 3.0.17 and installing the program, I get the following message when I try to start it: "Fatal error: can’t bind Privoxy to 127.0.0.1: 8118. There may be another Privoxy or some other proxy running on port 8118". Most assuredly, I have never installed Privoxy before and I don't know which other proxies may be running on Port 8118. Aside from Tor/Vidalia, the only other proxy I am running alternatively with Tor for anonymity is Jap-JonDo. It is also confusing that most web sites mention a Vidalia bundle containing Privoxy, but none of the bundles actually contains it. They all have Polypo instead. I hear that Privoxy is recommended, but how do I get it running, with the message I got? Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Change the port in the config to 127.0.0.1: 8000 not 8118 seemed to work for other people, searching google.


----------



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for your reply!

Where and how exactly do I change the Port to 8000? I cannot do it on Privoxy because I can't even get it started, although it is installed.. 
What I did, I went to Firefox proxy settings ( Tools, Options, Network, Settings ) and I changed HTTP Proxy port 8118 to 8000, but Privoxy still does not work. The fatal error message keeps mentioning Port 8118. Besides, when I go back to Firefox proxy settings, a few moments after, the HTTP Proxy Port has switched back to 8118 by itself. Kind of spooky!

Currently, I have configured my Comodo Firewall to put all the ports on STEALTH for security reasons.Do I perhaps need to OPEN the proxy ports in question? How do I do so?

AS you can see, I am still a bit of a rookie in terms of networking. Can you help me, please?

Thank you

Ittiandro


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you cant do it through the control address http://*config*.*privoxy*.org/
The config text files are supposed to be in the same folder as the executable.
Described in detail here:
Privoxy Configuration


----------



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

I found the .txt configuration file for Privoxy in the Programs folder , but it is only descriptive, not editable.
It says: 

_If you already have another service running on port 8118, or
# if you want to serve requests from other machines (e.g. on your
# local network) as well, you will need to override the default._

But it doesn't say how to override the default port 8118 in order to change it to 8000 as you suggested. Again, do the ports need to be OPEN instead of on STEALTH?

There is indeed extensive documentation on the Internet about Privoxy configuration, but only for Linux O.S. I am not on Linux. Perhaps Privoxy can be configured via CMD screen on Windows 7, but I don't know the syntax.
It shouldn't be that complicated, though, to override the Privoxy default port 8118 by going through the appropriate graphic interface, but I haven't got a clue.

Any other hints?

Thank you

Ittiandro


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

in the config file put
*listen-address 127.0.0.1:8000*


----------



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you!

I am getting there! I was able to change the Privoxy config file ( Notepad) to show "listen-address 127.0.0.1:8000".The fatal error message no longer pops up and 
at least I now get a Privoxy interface screen , but it is blank and I don't know where to go from there. The menu bar doesn't seem to lead anywhere.
Isn't there any configuration to do on Privoxy? Or does Privoxy perhaps run automatically in the background, integrated with Tor/Vidalia ? 
Also, the Vidalia interface screen shows as connected to Tor, the bottom of the browser also shows Tor enabled, but the Tor tray icon at bottom right of the desktop shows " Tor is not running". How so? If I right-click on the disabled Tor icon and I select " Start Tor", then I get a prompt for a password, but I don't have one.

Bottom line: am I Tor connected or not ?. If not, how do I do it with the password? How do I configure Privoxy, if I am to?

Thank you

Ittiandro

Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think their website said something like do ask for support. That was kinda a RED FLAG, lol. Seriously there is name brand software for free that will do not pretty much all you probably want. And trust me TOR aint worth it. I download torrents of freeware of course at 900+MB/s when i turn on TOR im lucky to get dial up speekds of 5+KB/s Thats not even 1 percent of the speed without it. There are better ways of doing what you are needing this for i can almost bet ya. 
What are your needs?


----------



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

The Tor project website does not provide any direct ad- hoc assistance ( e-mail or phone) in case of problems.. It only provides a F.A.Q list and a general documentation about their utility. . I was able to understand and solve the password issue, but there is no info on their site about Privoxy, even though it is supposed to be an integral part of the Vidalia/Tor. bundle.

So my bottom line question remains: does Privoxy need specific configuration? If so, how?
I gather you don't have an answer.It is O.K. . You have been already very kind in giving me assistance so far.
As to your opinion that Tor " ain't worth" because it slows down the d/load speed, I am sure you have good reasons. But I want to give it a try. Do you have any better suggestions?

The reason why I was getting into it is basically for a better anonymity when I d/load torrents with U Torrents from Isohunt.. By the way, I already have Jap-Jondo and Putty installed. Would I enhance my anonymity by running them together with Tor-Vidalia?

I don't do anything more serious than the occasional d/loading of some softwares, like most people do, but a friend of mine has recently received a warning from his ISP that a copy-right holding company traced his IP on an" illegal" torrent d/load and complained.
I am in Canada and don't have much to fear, because even our brand- new revised copy-right law does not have the muscle that Uncle Sam and the big multinationals wanted from us. Luckily. But I don't want to have any problems with my ISP and possibly being barred from using their services. 

I am a small fish , the damages to which a Canadian court would condemn me on a " criminal "(?!) law infringement count ( if caught!) would be minimal and the Canadian law leaves it up to the copy-right holder to sue for more substantial damages. Frankly, I don't see a copy-right holder, like a big multinational suing me in Canada and spending tens of thousands of $$$ in legal fees for having downloaded a few $ worth of material, unless I were in the business of re-selling , which is not my case! 

Thank you for your attention and help

Ittiandro


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, but in accordance with *TSF rules* (specficially "You may not ask for assistance with P2P programs") this thread is now closed.


----------

